

Ask HN: Would anyone hire an Economics Major Summer Intern in New York City?  - vincefutr23

I can hustle, am familiar with code but not proficient, and would consider myself startup literate. My dream is to work hard and learn a lot at a NYC tech company this summer.
======
craino
Two Questions that come to mind for you to think about:

What role do I want at a start-up?

What differentiates you from everyone else who wants to work at a start-up?

